

Oxytocin enhances brain function in children with autism - rb2e
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2013/11/27/1312857110

======
rb2e
Paper is here:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2013/11/27/1312857110.full...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2013/11/27/1312857110.full.pdf)

